

Show HN: FizzBuzz in an esoteric programming language. - vitno

I've been contemplating applying for HackerSchool, so I was looking at the application and saw the piece about FizzBuzz. I'd somehow never heard of this before. It is a trivial task in a conventional language, so I thought I would have some fun on a long internet-less train ride back to Rochester.<p>"Piet is a programming language in which programs look like abstract paintings"
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html<p>Doesn't it look kinda beautiful?
http://benbrittain.com/imgs/fizzbuzzLarge.png<p>here is a picture of the execution so you can see what is actually code. 
http://benbrittain.com/imgs/trace.png<p>to the best of my knowledge, I'm the first person to write FizzBuzz by hand in Piet. (one guy built a code generator)
======
jdotjdot89
Possible that you're the first. I was going to do Piet but then saw your post,
so I settled for Befunge instead to keep some two-dimensionality in there.

~~~
vitno
wow... does everyone do this? I was hoping it would give a little uniqueness
to my submission... oh well. It was a blast to write though.

------
apawloski
Cool! I was a smartass and wrote mine in COBOL.

~~~
vitno
I like it! best of luck to you!

